# Funny rubiks cube memes



## hkpnkp (Mar 13, 2016)

Some of them are very funny  .Here is the link - http://ruwix.com/the-rubiks-cube/rubiks-cube-memes/ .

I also found this page in the speedsolving wiki - https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_cubing_memes


----------



## CubeBag (Mar 17, 2016)

Not dank enough


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Mar 17, 2016)

Those are some dank memes m8 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

I love some of these dank memes but some of them like all the "colorblind" ones are just dumb, and are probably written by non-cubers. We need a cubing meme database for cubers!


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 19, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Maker
Just got one so why not? Made this one


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## MoyuFTW (Apr 19, 2016)

Arghh... the mystery. I got intrigued by the "f rur u' f' is a y-perm..." but know I have not idea what it means


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 19, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> Arghh... the mystery. I got intrigued by the "f rur u' f' is a y-perm..." but know I have not idea what it means


XD


----------



## gyroninja (Apr 19, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> Arghh... the mystery. I got intrigued by the "f rur u' f' is a y-perm..." but know I have not idea what it means



It does a y perm but does not preserve orientation.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Apr 19, 2016)

gyroninja said:


> It does a y perm but does not preserve orientation.


Yeah I read all 9 pages, and saw that. But that wasn't it I think. There was a story behind it or something that i can't find


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 23, 2016)

I made this the other day in the hotel room at Slow 'n' Steady:





Hope you like it. Sorry Drew; it just sorta came to me.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 23, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I made this the other day in the hotel room at Slow 'n' Steady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? LMFAO


----------



## Berd (Jun 23, 2016)

You need to join CF Facebook group, memes everywhere!


----------



## stoic (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 5, 2016)

^ P.S. It took him an hour


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 6, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Elice (Jul 12, 2016)

I apologize in advance, but here are some XDD


----------



## Eduard Khil (Jul 14, 2016)

Loll just made a few terrible ones, IMO we need a cuber's 9gag


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 14, 2016)

when you get a 13x13 ball in cube


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 14, 2016)

www.dgcubes.com/memes

Easier than copy-pasting them all here. I have a couple more coming up soon.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 15, 2016)

I made a facebook page because there are a whole bunch of terrible cuber name jokes I can't stop thinking about.

https://www.facebook.com/cubepuns/


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 16, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I made this the other day in the hotel room at Slow 'n' Steady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This meme inspire my meme


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 23, 2016)

https://memegenerator.net/instance/69609515

actually happened to me xD


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 23, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> https://memegenerator.net/instance/69609515
> 
> actually happened to me xD



The Nicholas Naing version of that is at your first comp get an NAR

Edit: in Megaminx


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 23, 2016)

except I got 3rd without even making the cutoff and with 2:50 single
only 1 person made the cutoff lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 23, 2016)

I got 3rd in 7x7 at my 7th competition
There were 8 competitors, four of whom didn't get a sub-10 and therefore got DNFs. I was the worst person with a mean.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 29, 2016)

When your timer stops...


----------



## Torch (Aug 4, 2016)

Source: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ons-until-june-2016.51326/page-2#post-1052634


----------



## Sion (Aug 10, 2016)

Here's one of my memes:


----------



## RennuR (Aug 19, 2016)

So I got really bored and spent 1 hour making these memes, the last one is bad lol






Haha get it, because Guanlongs are 5 bucks.... and yeah u get it.












yayy.....

Hope you liked my premium made speedcubing memes


----------



## RennuR (Aug 21, 2016)

I made another cube meme wooooo. Bad pun dog and the zhanchi


----------



## RennuR (Aug 21, 2016)

One of my best rubiks memes yet. I feel so proud @Daniel Lin yes....yes I was


----------



## deadcat (Oct 24, 2016)

Watching it float farther and farther away


----------



## deadcat (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 29, 2016)

Some memes I made

https://imgflip.com/i/1d6dr6

https://imgflip.com/i/1d6dtz

https://imgflip.com/i/1d6dw7

https://imgflip.com/i/1d6dy4

https://imgflip.com/i/1d6dzv

https://imgflip.com/i/1d6e2d

https://imgflip.com/i/1d6e42

https://imgflip.com/i/1d6e4s

https://imgflip.com/i/1d6e5k


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 10, 2017)

file:///D:/MASTERMIND2368/Downloads/little%20black%20kid.jpg


----------



## Tycubing (May 26, 2017)

bump

Here are a few I made


lol sorry keaton


----------



## vm70 (Jun 16, 2017)

Here's a surreal meme for you. Found this on reddit.


----------



## Sion (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Kumato (Oct 29, 2018)

RennuR said:


> View attachment 6754
> 
> I made another cube meme wooooo. Bad pun dog and the zhanchi


I think I'm having a stroke right now.


----------



## Kumato (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## White KB (May 16, 2019)

Ok this one isn't really cubing but it's funny as HECK

My dad was riding with me in the car and I told him he was the President of the TSA (Turn Signal Association) Then he was like: "Am I the president?" and a meme was born.


----------



## White KB (May 16, 2019)

RennuR said:


> One of my best rubiks memes yet. I feel so proud @Daniel Lin yes....yes I was


OK I was thinking of having Fix it Feliks as a meme, but you did good bro


----------



## White KB (May 16, 2019)

Wait, this thread was made on March 13, 2016 which is special for 2 reasons:
1, I love the number 13
2, it was made 3 days before I did my first solve on 3x3 (15:00.00 untimed)
Kind of cool


----------

